# Think about it...



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

Dont get me wrong, I have loved my 200 SX SE ever since i got it... i tried to make my plain ass car look cool...
but after spending so much money on pointless stuff, it hit me!
its a waste!
for the $ i was spending I could get a brand new car...
So, I'm proud to tell you... I will own a 350 Z in September, and I'm saying good bye to the 4-banger
so, you guys can pray and hope for 290 HP, and i'll drive off the lot with it 
thank god this time has come, 110 HP sucks ass in the mountains


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

sometimes I think that I could have just bought a better or faster car but I know how I am and can't leave well enough alone. I think it is genetic. My dad has a TDI Jetta that will run 15.0 and still get 48 mpg. Not bad for a diesel.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

of course we can spend all that money and buy a new car and all that.. but if YOU really think about it that isnt what car customization is all about. it about the hard labor and the time and money spent on doing something that to you is ENJOYABLE. sure everyone can go to the lot and buy a new car and all that but there are many of us that just like to play with the ones we have. why you ask..? well.. it called we are fans of Car Modifications and Car Customization. That is what this is all about ... CAR CUSTOMIZATION.. it wat we do and it wat we love to do .. im sorry if you feel like you wasting your money.. but i hope that you have fun with your new Z... but many of us just wanna take the little four banger we got and customize it. It to b e different and to be unique. And the money and process and time of it.. to us .. it just damn fun. 

that is all i hafta say. thank you.

E-Shei Liu
LIUSPEED PRO TUNING


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

....And here ends the reading for the day. AMEN!!!!


----------



## Repete (Jul 28, 2002)

i'm takin a little break with doing stuff to my sentra so i can buy a new Yamaha R6. but i will get back to it after working on the bike for a while.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i 2 have also thought about a faster car but being that i have the one i already have and my wife won't let me get anything else (yes she wears the pants)I will stick with my sentra....
I will also try a ve swap in a year or so.......i would like 180 hp without going turbo......


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

*LIUSPEED*

will the congregation say amen.........i totally agree with LIUSPEED. this is about originality and just having fun. 2 yrs ago when i got my 200 i knew shit about cars.......now, i still know shit about cars, but i still know more now than i did then. its all a learning process. sure you are right, we all can run out and drive fast cars off of the lot, but how much fun would that be. think about the props you would have to give to some of these four bangers that would pull up to you at the light. you in your 350 z and some one in a sentra. even if they can just hang with you, they dont have to beat you......but if they put effort into their car and their little 4 cyl. sentra can hang with your z, you must give them their respect. and thats what this is truly about. in some way or another we are all looking to earn the respect of other car enthusists. we like what we like. so i will continue to mod my car and not take the easy way out. (no disrespect to you if you just want to buy the car already finished)


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

It's like someone said to me at a street race in the warehouse district in Dallas one Saturday night as a Ferrari 360 Modena passed by the group of us and honked his gay ass horn:

"Real cars are built, not bought."


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AMEN UNDERDOG ! AMEN !

thanx for the back up there selrider99 .. =)


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

> It's like someone said to me at a street race in the warehouse district in Dallas one Saturday night as a Ferrari 360 Modena passed by the group of us and honked his gay ass horn:


Becareful of Ferrari's in the Dallas area, not that I'm much of a fan of a car that costs more than about 50 grand (imo, there's not much more to a car other than name that makes it worth more than that, Mercedes, Lexus, Rolls and more included in that comment) stock, but there is a guy there that goes by the name of John Carmack of a tiny little company with a big reputation named id Software (as in the guys who made doom, quake and quite a few other genre trend setting games, hehe) that is a huge Firrari and race fan that has about half a dozen of them built...and I mean BUILT. Supposedly out tuning weekly at the tracks  Last I heard his prize was a 9 second 1000 hp monster that he chewed up ninja's with just for kicks, rofl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

"real cars are built not bought" ???
and i suppose a Sentra or a 200 SX is a "real car" ???
give me a break, tell me when you get your B14 0-60 in 5.2
tell me when you give your b14 290 HP
and tell me when someone stops you on the street and says, "man, thats a nice car"
IT IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN
the b14's were made for college girls, not to look cool...
thank god i realized that


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

john, im sorry i dont agree....there are some real bad ass cars just in this forum alone. dont sleep on what else is out there. we try to get the most bang for our buck here. and i have had compliments on my b14, even with my dent in the door. and ask selrider my dent is pretty big. iits about taking pride in what you are doing.  *AND DAMMIT I AM F'N PROUD OF WHAT I DO!* 



that is all.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOOK John--Im all for U getting a 300z and everything BUT dont come around here talking SH** about B14s now that U are getting rid of yours!!!!

U looking like a real A$$HOLE RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LOOK John
> 
> U looking like a real A$$HOLE RIGHT NOW!!! *


yeah, not all of us can afford that , buddy.


I have a sentra because I wanted a reliable daily driver.
I started doing stuff to it to enhance its appearance.
I'm not making any illusions about it being a race car or anything other than a very reliable compact.

I like the 350Z a lot, but the majority can't afford that, me included, and so we are just trying to make the most out of what God sent us.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

> tell me when someone stops you on the street and says, "man, thats a nice car"


Man have I got stories...yes, that HAS happened to me, more than once in fact and in one occasion the guy almost got shot because of the way he ran me down just to say (and you nailed his quote word for word) "man, that's a nice car!". He followed me for miles and when I finally got paranoid (thinking he was going to car-jack me or something) I floored it, got out of sight and tried to make a quick u turn in a parking lot only to have him fly in (tires squealing) to block the only exit and get out of his mini-van to walk up and say that. Similar situations happened on 3 seperate occasions not too mention several people stopping me to ask what color the car was and where they could get theirs done (it's just factory autumn sunburst, go figure, and I thought it was ugly as hell when I bought it).

I agree with just about everything every one here has said, I am excited that you're getting the 350Z and it IS a very nice car and I'm sure it has a ton of aftermarket potential as well, I also agree that your attitude change is somewhat volitile. Just remember, your insurance is going to more than triple over the 200's current insurance (if you don't believe me, go ask, lol, first year model, 2 more cylinders, 180 more hp and the 'z' after the name pretty much sets you up for a big insurance hit). I'm sure you'll be very happy with the car but I think the frustration you gained over the current car is an excuse and not really the complaint. Think seriously about it, the amount of money alone you'll spend in the extra cost of insurance on that 350Z for the first 5 years (you'll probably be on a 5 year plan for payments) you could buy a turbo for your current car and easily break sub 6 second 0-60's and gain respect from many more people for getting that kind of power from your own sweat instead of buying it as is.

/rant off


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *"real cars are built not bought" ???
> and i suppose a Sentra or a 200 SX is a "real car" ???
> give me a break, tell me when you get your B14 0-60 in 5.2
> tell me when you give your b14 290 HP
> ...



what happend did you get blown away by a corolla or civic or was it a electricd car...why all the negative talk about b14's now that your getting a new car....there is no need to try to make the rest of us feel like a pc of shit...I love my b14 and i love the way it looks and the way it drives.... it gets me from a to b ....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *
> and tell me when someone stops you on the street and says, "man, thats a nice car"
> IT IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN
> the b14's were made for college girls, not to look cool...
> *


Missed that part.

I hear "Nice Car" or "Sweet ride" or whatever the devil kids say these days quite often on campus and around town and just about everywhere. Sure, if it was a Porsche I'd get more of that, but my friend who has a Celica says that anyone hardly ever tells him that he has a nice car- think about that;-)
Many times at work I'll be sitting in the office and I'd see my car from the window and when people walk by many of them gaze and stare and such.
When my girlfriend, whom I date for almost a year, saw my car for the first time, she thought it cost much more than it actually did. So yes, college girls do like 'em;-)
And I didn't even spend that much money on it. I just keep it clean and more or less tasteful.
So enjoy your 350Z, BUT we have our pride!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

I thought I was going to ignore this thread, but I guess not. I would like to take a stand in the middle. I've spent around $5760 on my car (that includes parts and installation fees that I didn't do with my friends). That number would be a lot higher if effects of the car were counted as well (fix-it tickets). What can I say about this? It was fun. It was my hobby (an expensive one). It gave me something to do during the high school days when I didn't have anything to do. And like someone mentioned earlier, I still don't know much about cars, but I would know next to nothing if I never fixed up my car. So I can't be like john200sx and say this was a complete waste. However, I do know where he's coming from. I haven't done anything to my car in 2 years, and many times I can't help but wish I saved my money. I still like my car, and I'll keep it for a long time, but I won't do anything else to it...I'm saving my money for other things. So basically, to sum it up...this is a weird feeling. I can't really say I regret fixing up my car, yet I also want to say I wish I never spent the money on it. Just my thought.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *"real cars are built not bought" ???
> and i suppose a Sentra or a 200 SX is a "real car" ???
> give me a break, tell me when you get your B14 0-60 in 5.2
> tell me when you give your b14 290 HP
> ...


everyone is entitled to there own opinion, we all know this, if he chooses not to like a 200sx, its just like all of us hating CIvics. Ok? civics probably can beat us stock, because of V-tech. and yes, the 350 Z can ahnialate us, stock.. who cares, i love the way my car looks with halos, clears and my new grill, i think its cool. and hell, if they are made for college chicks, wouldnt that mean the college chicks are more familiar with our cars, and be more comfortable in them  . irriguardless, i think the 350Z looks kinda gay, no offence, but i think only homosexuals who are goign to tropical clubs drive them.. thats what i see. haha, and you are spending 30,000$ on a 350Z, i can spend 3000$ and buy a turbo kit, and then like 3000$ more, and get cams new heads. etc.. NEW MOTOR sr20Ve. and throw the turbo on there, i can fu** you up! haha, so i'd spend roughtly 20,000. and still destroy a 30,000 car. hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

i dont think the fact that this person had an opinion that made everyone upset. it was the way he voiced it that put people in an uproar.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

bigsad said:


> *i dont think the fact that this person had an opinion that made everyone upset. it was the way he voiced it that put people in an uproar. *


EXACTLY!!! I kinda started this uproar and I didnt mind his opinion but DAMN he could of said it about a hundred diff. ways....


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *
> irriguardless, i think the 350Z looks kinda gay, no offence, but i think only homosexuals who are goign to tropical clubs drive them.. thats what i see. haha, *


as opposed to a REAL MAN'S car- such as an escalade or an excurssion, right?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i figured i'd throw mine in. I'm not a big speed guy, my first car was a 1989 Chevy Camaro RS but it had the 305 V8. Yea it was fast, I ran 110mph 20 miles into the city down a major highway every day there and every day back. In nine months I had killed the automatic transmission and the engine was dead. I learned how to replace water pumps, fix brakes, thermostats, head work, redo bolt holes in an aluminum block, etc.. but I also learned I can't have a car that has stock a lot of power, at my age and my need to constantly accelerate I tear them up. Not that I can't tear my 200 up but I doubt I will, especially since the closest I'll get to my camaro is probally a turbo or a shot of nitrous but nothing permantly feeding my GA16DE with stock 115HP(91hp, i don't know really) but I'm ok with that, I'll stick an intake in it, new exhaust, lower it, ACT clutch, anything really because I like working on my car but most of my work is centered around what I do for a living, sound, I have put 3000 dollars into sound for my car, well true value I got it at cost but regardless I can take it all out in a matter of hours and have it in a new car. So without concentrating on me so much  I like the 200 it's a nice car, I love the gas mileage, and it has possibilities, everything does, but this car definately has some show possibilities. I think it has a lot more possibilities than it gets credit for and I'd say half of the respect a lot of show cars and people get, it the creativity and the hardwork put into it, at least in SPL and SQL and show events I've been to, but even for speed you can get it up there. Well this was a bunch of garble but hey, whatever.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *the b14's were made for college girls, not to look cool...
> thank god i realized that *


Don't really care what the moderators say about this comment but.......

Dude, you can SUCK MY D#$K!! College Girl MY ASS, I'm a college GRAD with 3 degrees, 6 foot, 210LBS and I have a F'n kick ass LITTLE 200sx. The people who buy the convertable sports cars that go 0-60 in 5.8 seconds are those who can't pick up chicks in the first place or are making up for a small crotch! I don't give to shits if my car only does 0-60 in 2 minutes, it's still a kick ass car that will drown-out the sound of your super-god-allmighty sports car when I turn up the stereo. So kiss my fat, white, middle-aged, pimply(not really) ass.

I betcha everyone of the REAL b14 owners could care less what YOU think about OUR cars. It's OURS and that's the way we like it. Nice knowin' ya. and go find some 350ZX board to brag around.

Okay, I'm done venting now. Anyone want to buy my suspension.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

hey my b14 isn't fast but i like the fact it can be much faster than people excpect, and a z car, everyone expects that to be fast. hell i scared the shit out of the car dealer when i bought it he was like "that car is REALY slow" but when he went with me for a test drive and i barked the tires shifting out of first then bam almost instant 45mph he was like "WOW this car is faster than i thought!!" yeah its not fast but it can be pretty quick and the suprise on peoples faces when this quick little car destroys there opinions of my grocery getter thats priceless. and i do not spend money on cosmetic upgrades... all go no show.. thats me, that way i really throw them off guard!!
i guess id rather surprise people with the REALLY SLOW car, than have some one go "your cool, you the man!" in a really sarcastic voice, as your showing off your new ride making an ass out of yourself trying to prove your car is fast when every one already knows it is (which i have seen happen many times). people respect that your making a slow car go fast, people with stock cars that are fast cars, in my experinces are made fun of with things like "he must have a little dick, or maybe he can't get it up" shit like that hell, i've even heard girls say these things. 

im glad your at least staying in the family, but don't flame our cars because your getting a z car... remember there is more of us than there will ever be of you and your z car.

ok i'll shut up now!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *
> Don't really care what the moderators say about this comment but.......
> 
> Dude, you can SUCK MY D#$K!! College Girl MY ASS, I'm a college GRAD with 3 degrees, 6 foot, 210LBS and I have a F'n kick ass LITTLE 200sx. The people who buy the convertable sports cars that go 0-60 in 5.8 seconds are those who can pick up chicks in the first place. I don't give to shits if my car only does 0-60 in 2 minutes, it's still a kick ass car that will drown-out the sound of your super-god-allmighty sports car when I turn up the stereo. So kiss my fat, white, middle-aged, pimply(not really) ass.
> ...



God bless you
hell yeah... you tell him like it is.....


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

"give me a break, tell me when you get your B14 0-60 in 5.2
tell me when you give your b14 290 HP
and tell me when someone stops you on the street and says, "man, thats a nice car"
IT IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN
the b14's were made for college girls, not to look cool...
thank god i realized that".......

hmmmm....
B14
Ryan Nielsen
98 Sentra SE Turbo
11.9 @ 119 mph
363hp / 325ft-lbs
www.apexr1.com

B14
Shawn Nielsen
1997 200sx Turbo
[email protected]

B14
Russ Knezic
96' turbo 200sx SeR

B14
Charlie
98 200SX Superblack... 
[email protected]@6lbs

Ben Benivides ran 9.98 in a B14
Jay Hassinger did low 12's with his B14...
Mike Youngs is a B14..watch that one
Mike Kojimas is a B14 too..
Mike Magers is aB14 also...
Andreas Miko built a 200sx B14 and ran a 9.89

would you like me to go on..? just because yours was slow..doesnt mean they all are...

these are just a few examples.I can gather more if you'd like. 
dont diss other peoples rides bro...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*AMEN !!! AMEN TO THAT !! AMEN !!!*


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've got a nearly stock b14. I love it, I don't care. I make enough money that I could afford the payment on a 350Z, and the insurance, but the thing is, I don't really care. Right now, I' ma lil more concerned about getting college loans paid off, etc. Onec that happens, will I buy a new car? Yes. Will it be a 350Z? No. It'll be a new Porsche boxster, that I can use to annhilate any Sentra on the road (almost) as well as your 350Z. Will I use it for that? No. It's got a Porsche emblem, that's proof enough to me. I kinda went off topic there, but youre' talking about my Sentra, and that gets me pissy.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *
> Don't really care what the moderators say about this comment but.......
> 
> Dude, you can SUCK MY D#$K!! College Girl MY ASS, I'm a college GRAD with 3 degrees, 6 foot, 210LBS and I have a F'n kick ass LITTLE 200sx. The people who buy the convertable sports cars that go 0-60 in 5.8 seconds are those who can't pick up chicks in the first place or are making up for a small crotch! I don't give to shits if my car only does 0-60 in 2 minutes, it's still a kick ass car that will drown-out the sound of your super-god-allmighty sports car when I turn up the stereo. So kiss my fat, white, middle-aged, pimply(not really) ass.
> ...


By god.. you must be one of the smartest men alive. ANd when you are done kissing his fat white ass, you can kiss my even fatter whiter ass!. matter of fact, when you get your 350Z to make up for your insy winsy tiny man part, we'll go to a club.. mall.. or whatever, and pull up, and see who's car gets more attention, my modded out 200sx, or your gay stock bone stock beetle looking 350 GEY


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *
> 
> By god.. you must be one of the smartest men alive.*


Nope, just sounds good. Actually the 3 degrees are an associates, a Bachelor's and a Master's Degree. Just didn't really feel like going into the real world when I was in college. Right now, I'm just OVERQUALIFIED and UNDERPAID!! Sucks Ass, too.!!


----------

